# Murray Mercury girls bike



## Armando Pellerano (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm new to this forum, so please be kind! I picked up this project from craigslist after seeing a local club do a vintage ride. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this thing posted for only $30, so I swooped in like a vulture and picked it up in a hurry. It was used in someones McMansion as a bathroom decoration. It must have been one heck of a john! They downsized and this was just in their way. I was shocked at how complete this beastie is. I don't know much about it, but I'm going to do a full disassemble, acid bath, polish, the works. Not quite sure what to do about the seat, but I have plenty of time to get there. I only hope I don't make the finish worse while trying to make it better. Here are some preliminary pics. My dining room isn't big enough to get the full bike, so I'm posting the one from CL. The detail shots are from today. I'll get more pics before taking her completely apart. I welcome any info anyone has on this bike. I posted a pic of the serial number, but I may have to get a better shot. I'll be documenting this project as it comes along. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 6, 2016)

Heck of a buy..................


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 6, 2016)

Awesome colors, I like it.


----------



## None (Nov 6, 2016)

Can't wait to see this one all finished! Love the colors!


----------



## Armando Pellerano (Nov 7, 2016)

More pics including the tank guts. I was pleasantly surprised by the fact that the horn is all there and appears undamaged. Hopefully it works.





The white seems to be cleaning up nicely as you can see by the pic of the rack. I gave half of it a quick once over with a mixture of vinegar and WD40. Seems to work very well. I'll do more diligent work down the road.





I doubt I'll be able to bring the frame paint back from all of the sun damage. It should be a dark burgundy and not a pinkish coral color. If anyone has suggestions I'll greatly appreciate it, but I read that Murray paint is thin and fragile. Let me know if that's really the case. I'd hate to find the primer the hard way. I have a feeling this bike restoration thing is going to turn into an addiction. The CABE should have a warning label on it.

I felt like a forensic examiner taking this thing apart, bagging and tagging each nut and bolt. Here's the weirdest thing, the seat-post bolt was the only one that offered resistance. It was so rusted it actually just sheared off. However all of the rest of the bolts and screws were barely tight! I've never seen anything like it. Seriously, I'd crack the nut with a wrench then lightly finger off the nuts and screws! Has anyone else run into this? It was almost like someone disassembled it and then reassembled it with me in mind. Not complaining, mind you, just really weird. I wish my 9 year old Honda Element came apart this easily. Then again, maybe not. More updates to come as progress is made.


----------



## sludgeguy (Nov 9, 2016)

My experience has been almost all vintage factory bike paint is very thin and very fragile. Several of the nuts and screws on my 47 Shelby were just as you noted give it a half turn with the wrench and take it off with the hand. Classic bikes and their restoration is definitely an addiction. Welcome to the disease!


----------



## None (Feb 27, 2017)

What happened to her??


----------



## morton (Feb 28, 2017)

I'd like to learn the art of swooping if you can find buys like this.  Don't post the info, send me a pm and don't let the others know about it.  We're in different parts of the country so won't be competitors.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2017)

morton said:


> I'd like to learn the art of swooping if you can find buys like this.  Don't post the info, send me a pm and don't let the others know about it.  We're in different parts of the country so won't be competitors.



I don't think its a secret; its timing.
Good deals sell quick; so the person with time and $$ that sees it, gets it.
Great hustle, great bike.
Update pics please.


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 1, 2017)

Great find and at a GREAT price.


----------

